# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Ashop domestic products

## yeahbuddy289

I have always purchased Balkan products from them and have never been disappointed. I feel as though just about any domestic source in my experience can be hit or miss, and/or inconsistent. Im curious if ashop domestic products are as solid as there overseas products.

I realize Im comparing apples to oranges in the sense that Balkan is pharmaceutical grade and their domestic products are ugl (Im assuming). But if the only way I am guaranteed top notch pharmaceutical quality products is to order overseas then unfortunately thats the risk Ill probably have to keep taking.

----------


## Krb367

I’m in for anyone’s insight on this as well

----------


## Testie

Don’t have any complaints and have used them many times.

----------


## 956Vette

Give yourself peace of mind knowing everything is ugl.

----------


## yeahbuddy289

> Give yourself peace of mind knowing everything is ugl.


I have always thought Balkan was licensed? Obviously not US pharmaceutical grade but none the less a legitimate pharmaceutical manufacturer in Moldova or something like that.

----------


## 956Vette

> I have always thought Balkan was licensed? Obviously not US pharmaceutical grade but none the less a legitimate pharmaceutical manufacturer in Moldova or something like that.


pardon my rhetorical drama, was exaggerating...sorta. maybe i've been lucky over 20+yrs, products from the underground have consistently been on par or better than anything purchased direct from _legitimate_ pharmacy, jmho.

----------


## yeahbuddy289

> pardon my rhetorical drama, was exaggerating...sorta. maybe i've been lucky over 20+yrs, products from the underground have consistently been on par or better than anything purchased direct from _legitimate_ pharmacy, jmho.


Yes there are certainly some very good ugl’s out there! Ive been blessed to know some of them and still use them today, but in my experience I haven’t found anything that beats Balkan all around… not even so much effectiveness but PIP wise as well, which isn’t a huge deal but none the less.

----------

